# Anybody Else Watch World Combat League?



## K31 (Feb 21, 2007)

To me, WCL is a great deal better MA show than all the "Ultimate Fighter" type shows out there. They seem to mostly have some half-hearted kicks followed by a lot of boxing that ends in grappling. 

The WCL rules are simple but they seem very effective. You have to kick and you have points taken away for being passive. I've seen some very interesting matches.

I don't want to knock anyone else's choice of sport. Some may argue that UF shows are more true to a real "street fight" but to me, WCL is more interesting as a demonstration of traditional, but practical, MAs.


----------



## Carol (Feb 21, 2007)

Sounds interesting.  When/where is it on?


----------



## still learning (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello, World combat league is fun to watch.  This is about making money thru entertainment.  The rules was to keep the action going for 3 minutes.

It is all about stand-up fighting only.  When a opponent is on the ground,actions stop. If someone is too groggy to go on...the actions stop.

The rules limits what they can hit and strike, and the goal is to get a knock-out to win the most points.

It is an entertainment to sell  Chuck Norris excerise machines.  Also to provide another form of fighting in the ring.  (Stand-up only).

Ufc,mma,wrestling,boxing,wwf, including this....for entertainment only....and to make money thru viewers. The more popular they can make it, the more money advertisers has to pay.

What do I think?  ....Fun to watch.(like golf)..........Aloha


----------



## wade (Feb 22, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## Yeti (Feb 22, 2007)

Haven't seen it yet, but I've been meaning to check it out.


----------



## K31 (Feb 22, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Sounds interesting.  When/where is it on?



It's on the "VS" (Versus) network (was this the Outdoor Life Channel before?).

The hours seem to vary. You can go to the VS webpage and have them send you the upcoming times by email. Generally they seem to be 6-7PM on certain weekdays and either 4-5 or 8-9pm on weekends.

To clarify a couple of things, yes, it is called World Combat League presented by Chuck Norris but other than a shot of him in the audience during the opening and a few commercials for "Total Gym" I'm not too sure what he has to do with it. The show seems to have other sponsors.

The scoring is 3 judges 5 points each for a match with a knockout counting as an automatic 15 points. There are two teams and the team with the most points at the end of all the matches wins. The team coaches pick who they send against whom. 

The referee will stop a fight on a TKO (aka "groggy"). I've seen this happen twice and both times the loser was too incapacitated to defend himself properly.

I believe you can't kick below the waist but whatever the reason most of the kicks are well executed and not the "knee to the outer thigh" kind of thing that seems to norm in other MA shows.

Yes, the rules favor action but this prevents people getting into clinches when they are ahead on points and waiting out the fight. I guess I really like this aspect because when I took Judo and you were tied in a match the match went to the most aggressive player.  

Anyway I hope it catches on because I like to watch it.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 22, 2007)

I have watched it a couple times and they have a few good fighters in the league.  The down side is that it is designed as a team sport.  That I believe will just not sell with the fight audience which revolves quite often around the celebrity of certain fighter's.  Just my opinion but I do not think the WCL will be around long.


----------



## K31 (Feb 22, 2007)

Just got this reminder:



> Subject: VS Show Reminders
> 
> You have requested to be reminded of the following shows:
> 
> ...


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Feb 22, 2007)

I personally have not seen it


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 22, 2007)

I have not had a chance to watch it yet but this is one of Chuck Norris' things

World Combat league
http://www.worldcombatleague.com/
Notice the Total Gym add with Chuck in it to the right as well as another Total Gym link

Also 
http://www.chucknorris.com/html/events.aspx


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Feb 22, 2007)

Watched one episode so far.  It's interesting but I think it could be better.  For one I found it a little hard to follow.  Points were being given and taken away without much explination of why.  I like that points can be deducted for inactivity meaning if a fighter is just standing there waiting for the next attack he can be penalized one point.  Also since it's a 'team' sport it's hard figuring out what team the fighters are on.  Each team should all be wearing different color uniforms to make it easier to reconize them.


----------



## matt.m (Feb 22, 2007)

I have heard about it.  I am going to record it on dvr tomorrow.  It looks very cool.  I do hope not to be disappointed.


----------



## matt.m (Feb 24, 2007)

Ok,

I recorded and watched it.  Very nice.  Actually I was quite impressed with it.  I have my dvr set to record future programming.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 24, 2007)

Its a decent kickboxing alternative.  Certainly fast and full of energy.  They do allow leg kicks, but only if part of a kicking combination - ie you would have to immediately follow a leg kick with a body or head kick with the same leg.

I believe Chuck came up with the concept in answer to casual viewers that grew bored with MMA groundwork they couldn't follow.

Personally I think decent kickboxing already exists in the form of Savate or Thai Boxing, but the show is entertaining.


----------



## gixxershane (Feb 25, 2007)

i watched it one day. i liked it better than boxing.. there was some good action.. i dont like some of the rules tho but that is just my thoughts.. it is simmilar to International Fight Leauge (IFL) as far as the whole team aspect.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Feb 25, 2007)

I saw the premiere (I believe) in Las Vegas last year, then I've seen a couple on TV (late night on ESPN). While the split rounds is odd, other than that aspect, I find it very enjoyable as a traditional martial artist.
I'm rooting for them, no question there.


----------



## meta_aesthete (Feb 26, 2007)

Eh, I've caught it a few times and I wasn't really captivated. It's an interesting idea, but I had two things I didn't like:

1) Arena design: no ropes! I think this subconsciously will limit the intensity that fighters use when they're not in the very center of the circle, because launching full-force into a row of cameras and onlookers would ruin your day. 

2) Ref interference: while it's good to keep people moving, it defeats the point when the ref STOPS the action to penalize fighters for not being active enough. Also, I think more clinch fighting would make things exciting. I can see it if you want to rule out rolling for entertainment purposes, sure. But standing grab/strike action is entertaining. Maybe even award points for knockdowns, but disallow attacks once the "knockee" is on the ground. 

Just my $0.02.


----------



## K31 (Feb 27, 2007)

There is something about the ring design that I find annoying but I can't put my finger on it. I don't think I'd like ropes because that would obscure some of the action and lead to more clinches in the corners.

When the referee stops the action in just about all cases that I've seen the match isn't going anywhere any way and they always tell the offenders to "punch out" before breaking it up.


----------



## K31 (Feb 27, 2007)

New reminders:



> Subject: VS Show Reminders
> 
> You have requested to be reminded of the following shows:
> 
> ...


----------



## K31 (Mar 1, 2007)

More reminders:



> Subject: VS Show Reminders
> 
> You have requested to be reminded of the following shows:
> 
> ...


----------



## oddball (Mar 6, 2007)

My kru/sensei went in as a replacement fighter (didn't get a chance to fight) for the LA vs Oklahoma match - hopefully he's going to be able to compete as a regular (makes things a bit more intersting to watch, seeing what one is taught put into use).


----------



## K31 (Mar 6, 2007)

It seems like a lot of the fighters own or operate schools.


----------



## K31 (Mar 6, 2007)

More reminders and some kind of "behind-the-scenes" show?:



> Subject: VS Show Reminders
> 
> You have requested to be reminded of the following shows:
> 
> ...


----------



## karate-dragon (Mar 16, 2007)

It is great funto watch. Interesting to see how the point fighters fare with kick boxing knockouts. Speed versus power concepts. On the whole the fighters are pretty good, although they allow for some sloppy techniques since the fighter always has to be aggressive.


----------



## Jdokan (Mar 16, 2007)

It is reminicent of the PKA of decades ago....It definitely has more of a Karate feel opposed to the UF....I'm not a grappler therefore I like to see the levels being exercised via punch/kick....I am dissapointed though in that they don't show ALL the fights.... I hope to see it continue and grow, we need more of our sport on TV that really show cases what we do versus what is seen in the TV shows....


----------



## K31 (Mar 19, 2007)

I found a better way to get the schedule is to go to the WCL website. Versus updates just have the times and not who are in the matches. Sometimes they replay the same match several times in a row at different times.


----------



## Dronak (Mar 22, 2007)

I was thinking of posting about the WCL show, but decided to search first, and found this thread (among others).  I was just skimming some TV listings, and saw this program on the Versus channel.  I wondered what World Combat League was, so I looked it up.  From the quick read I did, it looks like it's basically a competition for strikers.  I was wondering what others thought of it, but since the show airs here in about 5 minutes, I'd better go watch it instead of reading about it.


----------



## SideWinderGX (Mar 22, 2007)

good show, awesome set up with many good fighters being featured.

go carlos tearney! =D


----------



## Tong Po (May 3, 2007)

I think it's a good league with great potential.  I went to one event at the Mohegan Sun Arena and I liked that they had kids go out during half time and do demos/team fighting.  Also the fighters hang out after their matches to sign autographs for free.

BTW, I'm also just a bit biased because my very longtime friend and instructor is the head coach of the New England Strikers.


----------



## K31 (May 3, 2007)

I'd love to go to a match but there's not any held nearby that I've heard of. No teams though. I guess I can't use that as an excuse since you've come all the way from Bangkok.  What a beautiful country Thailand is. I hope I get to visit there again some day.


----------



## Nobody (May 15, 2007)

It is Chuck Norris's baby to that i add this list of Chuck Norris's.
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=chuck+norris

It seems ok but i don't like the thing WCL.

A freak accident involving Chuck Norris and a severe thunderstorm turned an ordinary Total Gym (R) into Richard Dean Anderson, star of TV series "MacGyver". Scholars around the world maintain that this is the only known case of irony that is both situational and dramatic.

That is funny!


----------



## arnisador (May 15, 2007)

I watched just a couple of rounds from a couple of fights. It didn't grab me.


----------



## Nobody (May 15, 2007)

It is very you know fast but the people fighting just seem very i can not explain.  Fake comes to mind.

Mean while back to Chuck Norris.
There is a secret plot to clone the greatest Hollywood action movie stars in order to create an unbeatable army. The people behind this plot only need very small samples of DNA to work with. This is why so many action stars have very short haircuts, and some even go to the extent of shaving their heads to prevent the evil fiends from getting such a sample. Chuck Norris is the only one with the balls not only to grow his hair long, but also to cultivate facial hair. When he's feeling particularly cocky, he sends his toenail clippings to the evil syndicate's headquarters with a note: "Just try it, bitches, and I'll kick your asses into next Thursday."

Chuck Norris occasionally has Missing In Action flashbacks where he's escaping a Vietnam Prison and randomly starts killing Asians with his bare fist because that's the way Chuck rolls. You'll know when it's coming because Asians start flying through the air with random explosions, horrible subtitles will scroll your line of vision, and Chuck will run and hide in your mom's garden, finally stealing your Kia Sportage screaming, "Get in the Chopper" and lines like, "I'm Proud to be a ****ing American" after kicking your little sister in the face


Chuck Norris has to use a stunt double when he does crying scenes.

The manliest man on Earth: 
Chuck Norris uses Tabasco Sauce for eye drops.

Chuck Norris can get Blackjack with just one card.

"One time I was with Norris in the back of a pickup truck, along with a live deer. Norris goes up to the deer and says, 'I'm Chuck Norris! SAY IT!' Then he manipulates the deer's lips in such a way as to make it say, 'ChuckNorris' ... It wasn't exactly like it, but it was pretty good for a deer!'"

People created the automobile to escape from Chuck Norris...Not to be outdone, Chuck Norris created the automobile accident.

Chuck Norris roundhouse kicks people in the face first and asks questions later.

When Chuck Norris was born, the only person who cried was the doctor. Never slap Chuck Norris.

Chuck Norris can sneeze with his eyes open.

Archeologists in India recently uncovered a new dinosaur. It&#8217;s actually many dinosaurs but one is in the middle of all the others. The one in the middle is believed to have killed the others with a single roundhouse kick to the face. The archeologists wanted to call it ChuckNorrisaurs but the Indian government changed the name to Himotosaurous because it&#8217;s simply not possible for Mr. Norris to be killed.

When chuck norris jumps into a pool, he doesn't get wet, the pool gets chucked.

One day a man asked chuck norris if his real name was charles. Chuck norris did not respond, but rather stared at him until he exploded.

Chuck norris doesn't have AIDS but he gives them to people anyway.

If you can see chuck norris he can see you. If you can't see chuck norris, you may be only be seconds away from death.


----------



## Yeti (May 23, 2007)

arnisador said:


> I watched just a couple of rounds from a couple of fights. It didn't grab me.


 
Well, I still haven't managed to watch WCL (I only get 3 channels...no cable you see), but I do get to watch it's cousin - the International Fight League (IFL) on Monday nights. I'd have to agree with Arnisador (man, that's two times today I've done that!) - it doesn't grab me. 

The fights just seem sloppy to me - at least when they attempt to fight standing up. When kicks are thrown, there is rarely any structure or root. The leg is just thrown out there. Most kicks don't land since they're overly telegraphed and horribly slow and the kicker falls off balance when he doesn't connect. There are a few blokes who can fight standing up and they're impressive to watch, but most fights flail around like that before hitting the ground. Inevitably, someone either chokes out or winds up in an armbar and taps out. To me, it's kind of boring. It sounds like the WCL is a bit more stand up than this though, so hopefully some day I can finally get to check it out. Maybe I'll be a convert...


----------



## Dave Leverich (May 24, 2007)

It's completely stand-up, kind of.. flashy PKA, in a funky ring, with some really spaced out rounds, and odd scoring. I watch purely for the fights though, I think the set-up of split rounds will be the death knell of it. That and that ring... just odd. (Although it could add an aerial aspect if they're allowed to use it perhaps?).


----------



## Blindside (May 24, 2007)

I've watched three episodes so far, and I don't think I need to watch any more.  I prefer the K-1 setup for rounds, and the penalty for lack of aggressiveness is just silly.  I also like a longer format in the fights because it allows attrition techniques like leg kicks to become more effective.

Its like kickboxing on speed to keep American audiences interested.  Bleah.

Lamont


----------



## Ryokeen (Jun 13, 2007)

WCL is interesting and there are some really talented Martial Artists!
However, I would prefer to watch K-1 over this.
Though I still really enjoy WCL, and am glad to see someone trying to change the current MMA madness that's going on.
Personally I can't watch MMA...They're a bit too ruthless for my taste.
SO I enjoy K-1 And WCL very much.:uhyeah:


----------



## sinistersamuri (Nov 20, 2007)

:soapbox:i have watched all the martial arts comps on cable. in my opinion wcl is weak. i hope to compete someday. any competition where you cannot knee or elbow is pu$$y no offense thats my opinion. please dont ban me. then again one of my styles is thai boxing so what do i know, but if my instructor told me i could not throw knees and elbows i think i might cry. by the way, chuckie wants 2thousand bucks for his machine and the people who answer phones for him know nothing about mma. heads up. pride is as hard core as ive seen. wcl bores me. i keep thinking takedowntakedown. if you watch close somtimes you will see a fighter want to takedown but then remember that you cant. the only thing mixed about wcl is opinions. i call it wkl world kickboxing league. peace and respect


----------

